# Hello, hello!



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Hey!

My name's Amber and I'm a hobby breeder/keeper of fancy mice. I've always loved small animals, but I've only recently gotten into breeding because of my interest in genetics. I have 20-25 mice in my "colony" (2-3 breeding pairs, a few developing youngsters, and about a dozen eldery/retired/misfit does that I'm particularly attached to). I have (but am not necessarily breeding) texel, satin, hairless, fuzzy, merle, siamese, fox/tan, and banded. I'm also really interested in somatic mutations like taillessness, folded-down ears, extra toes etc. Also, I'm located in Baltimore, MD!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Amber!! Welcome! This is Tara. Nice to see you online.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Amber, welcome to the forum! I work with bandeds, they're great. : )


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello Amber nice to meet you. :mrgreen:


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Amber!! Welcome! This is Tara. Nice to see you online.


Thanks! I knew Mason-Dixon Rodentry must be yours because I recognized your artwork in the logo


----------

